# Angels in my 75g planted tank



## butchblack

I thought I'd show you some pictures of my angels. They just got out of the quarantine tank and into the 75g. These were quick shots, next time, I need to clean the glass before taking pictures

Enjoy


----------



## butchblack

Some more angel pics, and 1 of a cory cat.


----------



## butchblack

They're already starting to show some orange. I think some of them are going to be spectacular looking.


----------



## EdWiser

Look good everyone’s glass gets dirty


----------



## Asteroid

Those are good. My fav is this one:










What are you shooting with?


----------



## butchblack

Asteroid said:


> Those are good. My fav is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you shooting with?


A Pentax KP. The lens was a Pentax 100/2.8 macro.

I think if he oranges up as he matures he will be a stunner.


----------



## Triport

They look good. I have had so many times where I thought I had wiped the glass down completely and then my best picture has a dried water mark marring the shot that I didn't even notice!


----------



## P.Isley

Pretty. The angels look nice too! 😉


----------



## Desert Pupfish

Beautiful babies you have there!

What size are they? Dime? Nickel? And how many?


----------



## butchblack

Desert Pupfish said:


> Beautiful babies you have there!
> 
> What size are they? Dime? Nickel? And how many?


I went with 6. They started out between dime and big nickel, they're now big nickel to half dollar.

Bump: A couple of new photos. One full tank on the 75G. The other is my 20L with swordtails that other than too much hardware visible came out well. I'm pleasantly surprised with the plants as the 20L is a low-tech tank.


----------



## Ghelfaire

Beautiful, I love angelfish.


----------



## butchblack

A few new pics. I now have three tanks running, the 75g, the 20 long, and the 10g betta. A couple of pictures of all three


----------



## Desert Pupfish

Beautiful! Your angels are coloring up nicely. How big are they now? I was amazed at how quickly mine grew from dime-sized to sexually mature. They are angelic at first, but once those hormones kick in they can be murderous monsters to their fellow angels...

That betta is a stunner. What kind is it?


----------



## butchblack

Desert Pupfish said:


> Beautiful! Your angels are coloring up nicely. How big are they now? I was amazed at how quickly mine grew from dime-sized to sexually mature. They are angelic at first, but once those hormones kick in, they can be murderous monsters to their fellow angels...
> 
> That betta is a stunner. What kind is it?


The betta is a combtail. Someone on the forum here suggested going with one that was active looking. My LFS was low on bettas, so they had them in community tanks. There were two that caught my eye, this was the most active and curious, so I went with him. It took him a few days to get used to his new tank, but now he's having a good time in it.

The angels are growing. The two biggest ones are now half dollar size +, the smallest about quarter size. One of the smallest ones seems to hide a lot. He's the one by the spiderwood and was the one I was worried was being bullied, so I may pull him and either put him in the 20L or pull him and the other small one and put them in the 40B when I get it set up. I'm trying a new strategy when feeding. Most of the angels will come to the front of the tank at feeding time. I'm starting to drop a few pellets in the back to make sure he's getting his share, and we'll see how goes. The fact that he's growing is a good sign though. At what size do they become sexually mature?


----------



## Streetwise

Everything looks very healthy. Well done!

(More plants!)

Cheers


----------



## Desert Pupfish

butchblack said:


> The two biggest ones are now half dollar size +, the smallest about quarter size. One of the smallest ones seems to hide a lot. He's the one by the spiderwood and was the one I was worried was being bullied, so I may pull him and either put him in the 20L or pull him and the other small one and put them in the 40B when I get it set up. I'm trying a new strategy when feeding. Most of the angels will come to the front of the tank at feeding time. I'm starting to drop a few pellets in the back to make sure he's getting his share, and we'll see how goes. The fact that he's growing is a good sign though. At what size do they become sexually mature?


Mine started dime-sized, and the largest first paired off at about silver dollar size about 4 months later. Some grew way faster than others. I had one runt who didn't seem to grow at all for the longest time. I thought about pulling him, but he kept eating and has finally grown to about quarter sized--and is holding his own. Ironically is was the biggest ones who bullied each other (sexual competition I'm guessing) and I did have one casualty as a result. Now the remaining 9 are still in the same tank and still sparring, but nothing serious 

If you're planning to breed them, definitely make sure you've got another tank set up & ready so the happy couple can spawn in peace...


----------



## butchblack

Desert Pupfish said:


> Mine started dime-sized, and the largest first paired off at about silver dollar size about 4 months later. Some grew way faster than others. I had one runt who didn't seem to grow at all for the longest time. I thought about pulling him, but he kept eating and has finally grown to about quarter sized--and is holding his own. Ironically is was the biggest ones who bullied each other (sexual competition I'm guessing) and I did have one casualty as a result. Now the remaining 9 are still in the same tank and still sparring, but nothing serious.
> 
> If you're planning to breed them, definitely make sure you've got another tank set up & ready so the happy couple can spawn in peace...


I have a 40B that's about halfway set up I can probably finish the project and get water in it in a couple of weeks. Although, I'm tempted to use some of the stimulus money, if it shows up, to buy a 29g for breeding with just the pair in there and letting them tend their fry and setting up the 40B as another planted community tank. This assumes two of them pair up.

Two of mine are getting close to silver dollar size. I have no idea of their sex, but they get along okay. One of them, however, is the main harasser of the smallest ones. Another interesting I noticed today. I did my weekly water change and replaced the floss in my circulation pumps. When I stopped the powerheads to change the floss, all of the angels came out, and it looked more like feeding time. They were all hanging more or less together. Once I started the powerheads up again, the feistiness and chasing started again. I think it's time for some observation.


----------



## butchblack

Some new photos of the tanks including a couple of the baby swordtail Jr.

The angels are growing. The smallest is quarter size but the biggest is now old silver dollar size. I've named hin the boss. Also, does anyone know if corys turn lighter or darker depending on the substrate? My corys were much darker when they were in a tank with black gravel.


----------



## butchblack

Some new photos of the angels. I did a major maintenance on the 75g, removing any dead or dying leaves, some of the java moss that migrated and moved some of the amazon swords, splitting a couple of bunches to get some space between them as I think one of the problems I was having was that they were too tight and not getting enough light as a result. We'll see.

Old tank scape.









new tank scape









Angels and corys


----------



## Desert Pupfish

Both your tank & fish look great. The angels have really grown. How big are they now?


----------



## butchblack

Desert Pupfish said:


> Both your tank & fish look great. The angels have really grown. How big are they now?


Thanks. The Boss is the largest, about old silver dollar size, the smallest is between a quarter and a half dollar size.


----------



## butchblack

I woke up this morning and found another angel had died:frown2: I found him lodged between the floss in my circulation/polishing pump. I checked ammonia and nitrites, both normal. The only thing I can figure is that I stirred up a lot of mulm etc when doing the major maint and re-scape, so between that and the stress from the re-scape that did him in. I'll keep a closer eye on the tank for the next few days.


----------



## butchblack

butchblack said:


> I woke up this morning and found another angel had died:frown2: I found him lodged between the floss in my circulation/polishing pump. I checked ammonia and nitrites, both normal. The only thing I can figure is that I stirred up a lot of mulm etc when doing the major maint and re-scape, so between that and the stress from the re-scape that did him in. I'll keep a closer eye on the tank for the next few days.


I found out that the problem was my tap water PH suddenly raising from 7.4 to 8.8. I had done a larger than normal water change the day before and it was a couple of days before I found out my tap ph had spiked. It took a while for the CO2 to bring the tank ph down.


----------



## butchblack

A couple of new photos


----------



## goodboy123

Everything is beautiful and congratulations


----------



## butchblack

A few new pics. I broke down my 29L and transferred the swordtails to the 75g.


----------



## novato

Beautiful angels and lilies


----------



## MartinWill1989

Indeed, they look very good! Unfortunately, I didn't manage to breed such fish (I don't know what I did wrong


----------

